

Id Tech: Carmack’s Keynote In Full - ukdm
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/08/06/id-tech-carmacks-keynote-in-full/

======
spcmnspff
One part that piqued my interest was Carmack's interest in using functional
languages. Of course he goes on to say that it would be hard with people
making the switch and all that after.

“It's not because people are no good. The very best programmers always make
mistakes. This is something that I've really internalized; that, no matter how
good you think you are, you are making mistakes all the time, and you have to
have structures around you to try and help you limit the damage that your
mistakes will cause, find them as early as possible, so that you can correct
them, and the earliest possible time is at compile time. So I'm all about
trying to be much more restrictive on what we can do, here. And on the one
hand, I would entertain programming in—I'm very tempted to want to move to—a
functional programming language; start programming in Haskell or OCaml or
something, but that's not a credible thing to do in the game industry.”

